# My chicks I bought



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Had it my way I would have gotten black Australorp but moms choice Rhode island red chicks all pullets want a rooster here they are


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute as always! Good luck.


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey I like those I have 6 RIR that's about 2 months old


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

Cool can I see them


----------



## tracyl33 (Mar 14, 2016)

Something killed 5 of my six RIR. I wish I could find the villain


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

tracyl33 said:


> Something killed 5 of my six RIR. I wish I could find the villain


Get some traps and trap your predator then kill it.If it's a bigger predator like coyotes you may need to shoot it or put up some snares.It will kill until there is nothing left to kill before it moves on.Try U Tube for instructions.I recently bought a baby monitor for $20 on Amazon.I put it in the coop and I can hear if there is trouble out there.Maybe you can buy one or borrow one from somebody and you'll hear if something is out there and you can catch it in the act.Please kill it.If you take it some where and turn it loose,it will kill other people's livestock.


----------

